# ever been bit?



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

have u, or any one u know ever been been by any of their hots? bit of an odd question, but im just wondering, do the hospitals in england cater for venomous snake bites?


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

i think liverpool has all the anti venom, iv never been bite myself


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

DragonKeeper said:


> i think liverpool has all the anti venom, iv never been bite myself


thats good to hear, in case i ever get any hots! its only half an hour away!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres various places around the UK that keep anti venom, and it can be flown in if needed.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, but only needed A/V once for my first bite in 1974, Timber Rattlesnake, C. h. horidus. If someone wants to know what it feels like try this: Slam you finger or hand in a car door then put it into fireplace...this feeling goes on for 48 to 72 hours.

If you want to keep hots, realize the price you may pay is very high :grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

might have a little go at that! : victory:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Yes, but only needed A/V once for my first bite in 1974, Timber Rattlesnake, C. h. horidus. If someone wants to know what it feels like try this: Slam you finger or hand in a car door then put it into fireplace...this feeling goes on for 48 to 72 hours.
> 
> If you want to keep hots, realize the price you may pay is very high :grin1:


ouch sounds 2 painful 4 me!


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

SiUK said:


> theres various places around the UK that keep anti venom, and it can be flown in if needed.


yeah i think that place is liverpool hospital, not sure


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think *o* had a dry bite but obviously that's not really a problem!
Ben


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

> ViperkeeperYes, but only needed A/V once for my first bite in 1974, Timber Rattlesnake, C. h. horidus. If someone wants to know what it feels like try this: Slam you finger or hand in a car door then put it into fireplace...this feeling goes on for 48 to 72 hours.
> 
> If you want to keep hots, realize the price you may pay is very high :grin1:


Bet you enjoyed that didn't you!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

get bitten by my corn all the time but he aint vemomous obviously!! quite a scary thought being bitten by something venomous!


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah id crap myself, the pain sounds eminence


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I got bit by my hoggie a few months ago, then i found out i was one of the lucky ones who were hugely allergic to them i ended up spending the day in a&e a crap load of drugs to take and a daily visit back to the a&e til they were 100% happy with me. Even now my right hand is still very slightly inflamed, proof being that my left hand rings are now way too small for the right hand whereas before i could put any ring on the alternate hand with no problem.

Not really a hot but as far as im concerned my pair must now be treated as if they were


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> yeah i think that place is liverpool hospital, not sure


Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine and London Poisons Unit are the 2 main stockists of AV here.

You've got to bear in mind that not all species have AV available for them. In no way should it be considered a "get out clause". Every time you interact with a hot treat it as if it could be your last.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

copperhead. it wasn't as bad as it could have been. but i told the story before. won't happen again, that's for sure.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

how did you get nailed habu?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cleaning the cage and putting her on the floor. i got too invoved with the cage and lost my "situational awareness":lol2::lol2: got nailed in the calf. i don't think it was a full load at all. she was probibly just being defensive. the symptoms weren't bad at all compared to what we all have read. but bad enough for me to always stay alert and careful with anything even slightly venomous. people on the forum know the story. no biggey!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

did u just put her on the floor next to you?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> did u just put her on the floor next to you?


 
yep. i was young,.......... and american!:lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

and lucky if that had been crotalus atrox or even something like bothrops atrox you would have died or at least lost a leg, at least you learned a lesson that only needed taeching once


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> and lucky if that had been crotalus atrox or even something like bothrops atrox you would have died or at least lost a leg, at least you learned a lesson that only needed taeching once


 
no, i would have never taken a chance with something of those calibre. but with copperheads, they tend to usually settle down and adapt to captivity so well, it's easy to let your guard down. that's why i always say never to be sloppy or lax. i'm no big time hot keeper. i've only worked with a handful but all the principles and precedures apply. there's folks on here that keep some off the hook hot snakes. all i need is to hold an eastern diamond back to get me shaking like a leaf!:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do many people die from different species of crotalus bites a year in the US??


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i just googled it and it says over 8,000 people get bitten here each year but fewer than 10% die as a result. eastern is the most dangerous (and most intimidating i might add:lol2


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

easterns get damn big though


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah easterns get huge!! they are rabbit eaters.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

they do look very nice though


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here's a google image of a good sized eastern. you may have saw it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ya gotta love florida!!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

damm right florida has got a lot going for it:south beach miami, sunshine, several hooters, loads of gators and even a few snakes:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i loved it there. hard for people to get depressed in all that sunshine.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> I think *o* had a dry bite but obviously that's not really a problem!
> Ben



That's right.
My mouth has been Swelled due to my viper Bite last year. The picture is below.

It was so painful.











lol







​


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you is crazy *O*!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

NicolaMe said:


> I got bit by my hoggie a few months ago, then i found out i was one of the lucky ones who were hugely allergic to them i ended up spending the day in a&e a crap load of drugs to take and a daily visit back to the a&e til they were 100% happy with me. Even now my right hand is still very slightly inflamed, proof being that my left hand rings are now way too small for the right hand whereas before i could put any ring on the alternate hand with no problem.
> 
> Not really a hot but as far as im concerned my pair must now be treated as if they were


Ha Ha that makes two of us.
I am also sensitive to Hog nosed snake bites.
I was bitten on the little finger of my right hand by a male who was maybe 14 to 16 inches.
I knew I was in trouble straight away by the sudden burning sensation.
Within the hour my hand swelled up and the skin on the fingers went silver because they were so badly stretched.
My arm felt heavy and was swollen.
After a few days it went down but the lymph glad has been permanently damaged.
If I get any problems like flu, my lymph glad swells up like a golf ball and becomes uncomfortable. 
I no longer keep Hog Nosed snakes as I do not fancy to duplicate the experience.
I was bitten over 10 years ago and like I say the lymph node is still affected.

Stephen.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i know this sounds stupid, but with hoggies can you handle them like a corn snake etc, or do you (asin someone who isnt allergic to the venom) have to handle the as hots?

lee


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I handled mine like normal snakes, not hots.
I have been told their bite is no worse than a bee sting for most people.
It is just people like Nicola and myself who have personal reactions to it .
I still handle my friend hog nosed snakes without gloves or hooks as most would never try to bite, but I am still very cautious.
Stephen.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> i know this sounds stupid, but with hoggies can you handle them like a corn snake etc, or do you (asin someone who isnt allergic to the venom) have to handle the as hots?
> 
> lee


I have always handled my bigger hoggy as i would with any snake. He has only really sunk his teeth into me and really really chewed the one time and that is when i was treating him with frontline for mites. It could have been a combination of the day before feeding day and the irritation of mites and me fishing him out of his water bowl which could have made him mad but he got me and refused to let go, every time i tried a different method of getting him off he just chewed and chewed. I finaly got him off by gently putting in a viv wedge inbetween my finger and his mouth and wiggling gently and when he opened his mouth again to chew i put my wedge a bit further in and he finally and very reluctantly let go of my finger. There was a HUGE amount of blood that came out of the small wound he left and the pain was numbing whilst he was attached on my finger but immense when he was off. It was a very bad like tingling, then numbing and then my finger swelled up to the point i thought my skin was going to burst, then it went all the way through my hand and then upto my elbow in the space of about 15 minutes. 

And itch.....god it itched and i just couldnt help myself but really dig my other hand into the swollen hand.

Got him out since and he as swerved and hissed as to attack me but he hasnt struck and once he has been held for a few mins goes back to being a little angel........but i am very very cautious of him but i never once thought about giving him up.....hes too cute


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

HABU said:


> i loved it there. hard for people to get depressed in all that sunshine.


.....except for when the hurricanes come!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Fangio said:


> .....except for when the hurricanes come!:lol2:


 
they're fun!! forget disney world!!!!:lol2:


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

I was told yesterday that when Mark O'shea gets bitten, he just rides it out because he is allergic to a lot of anti venin


----------

